# My new betta fish (classification help would be good too)



## pitcairnpete (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is my new betta fish. I have "him" alone in my 28l (7.5g) tank with heater and small filter.

Just thought I would show him off. Can anyone classify this fish as to what strain of Betta it is.

Thanks all.

PCP


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Male Plakat or Female.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like a female to me. Nice fish!


----------



## pitcairnpete (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks very much for this.

Whilst I have done all I can to provide, run and test my tank, as per usual my lfs didnt have much information.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks kind of DT. http://watershed3.tripod.com/types.html


----------



## pitcairnpete (Mar 3, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Looks like a female to me. Nice fish!


I think it is a Juvie male

pcp


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

the head and fin shape are VERY female....if that's a boy, then he'd be the David Bowie of the betta world.


----------



## pitcairnpete (Mar 3, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> the head and fin shape are VERY female....if that's a boy, then he'd be the David Bowie of the betta world.


Hah!

The one thing that I will say is that since we have moved her in she has regained a lot of the colour that was lost from the stress. Which is nice.

Thanks for the feedback, I may have some questions in the near future but I am happy to have my little chap in the kitchen and me and the missus like her too.

So the he thats now a she will naturally be staying.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

the anal fin looks a little long to be female, but i look at that, and ventrals to be sure, and i cant see the ventrals well very cute though!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I vote young male crowntail. If you don't see that white spot on his underside then yup, it's a boy!


----------



## pitcairnpete (Mar 3, 2012)

Bloody ventril fins seem to always be obscured as I take a picture, very thin though.. very.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

long and thin sounds like male to me!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Who is David Bowie?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol, I don't know; but looks like a young male CT to me


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Who is David Bowie?


he's an amazing singer/songwriter/all around awesome dude (who's also known for being very androgynous)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXq5VvYAI1Q&feature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSH--SJKVQQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNxUFa47WlI&feature=fvwrel


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Who is David Bowie?


David Bowie is a singer from the late 60's through the 80's


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

xShainax said:


> David Bowie is a singer from the late 60's through the 80's


he may not be particularly relevant to pop culture anymore, but he's been performing and occasionally putting out new material well past the 80's.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> he may not be particularly relevant to pop culture anymore, but he's been performing and occasionally putting out new material well past the 80's.


Really? I know Space Oddity and Ziggy Stardust was his biggest hits


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol, @pitcairnpete maybe you should just name him David Bowie XD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

David Bowie lol I think I just aged myself lol... I also think it looks like a ct juvenile male


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Creat said:


> David Bowie lol I think I just aged myself lol... I also think it looks like a ct juvenile male


When people talk about Backstreet boys, 98 degrees, and NSYNC I age myself. xD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

xShainax said:


> When people talk about Backstreet boys, 98 degrees, and NSYNC I age myself. xD



LOL! Dont say those things XD I try not to age myself to far


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am only 22. xD


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

NKOTB how's that for dating myself?

And I'd say wait a bit. I can't really tell. But I'd tend to give credence to Creats opinion on this.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> NKOTB how's that for dating myself?
> 
> And I'd say wait a bit. I can't really tell. But I'd tend to give credence to Creats opinion on this.


Was Danny Wahlberg in that?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I feel like we just jacked this thread from the super cute little juvie and Wahlberg was


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I try to age myself social skills, self care wise, and maturity well.


----------



## pitcairnpete (Mar 3, 2012)

Christ, you boring bastards!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

:greenyay::thankyou:


----------



## pitcairnpete (Mar 3, 2012)

Least I could do whilst ziggy played guitar


----------

